# Tiller Conversion on Yamaha 50 2006 2 stroke



## BayStYat

I ordered my parts and want to get educated before I do the conversion. 

I am converting to tiller. Please give me some pointers if you have done one before. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## swampfox

I help a bud about ten years ago do a old Yamaha. I was shocked by how many parts it took. We even had to change the carb out. To one similar to a motorcycle. With the cable cam and spring on the side. It was definitely more than bolting on a handle. But it was pretty straight forward. It took about 4-6 beers. I don't know about the newer ones. I would guess there is more plug and play with the wiring now. Is this one fuel injected?


----------



## BayStYat

no sir its the 2006 carburetor. There is a install kit that is required. I talked to Yamaha and they said that the kit makes it pretty strait forward. Nothing about changing the carbs so that a relief. 

Thanks swamp for the reply


----------



## Vertigo

I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year.  The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor.  Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start.  The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality.  The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller.  Hopefully yours won't be too corroded.  Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem.  New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller.  Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug.  If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.


----------



## noeettica

I will be doing a little tohatsu in the next few days (I hope !)

The parts list is about 30 pieces :-( 

and I bought a second "parts Motor" so I can see how it all goes ...LOL (great learning tool having a second motor right there !!!) :

but I will be going back to remote when I have all those pieces ...


----------



## BayStYat

> I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year.  The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor.  Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start.  The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality.  The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller.  Hopefully yours won't be too corroded.  Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem.  New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller.  Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug.  If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.


perfect. I did get the conversion kit. What part do i have to remove?










thanks for the help


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Mr. Yat,
what boat will you be outfitting the Yamaha on? Good motor choice, my favorite..


----------



## BayStYat

Just scooped up this mint gem yesterday. 2006 80 hours in fresh water. 

i am having a new Caimen built.


----------



## Vertigo

> I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year.  The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor.  Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start.  The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality.  The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller.  Hopefully yours won't be too corroded.  Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem.  New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller.  Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug.  If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect.  I did get the conversion kit.  What part do i have to remove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help
Click to expand...

Your photo shows the nuts and stud that need to be removed. Your motor looks very clean and corrosion free, so you should have no problem.


----------



## BayStYat

> I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year.  The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor.  Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start.  The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality.  The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller.  Hopefully yours won't be too corroded.  Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem.  New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller.  Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug.  If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect.  I did get the conversion kit.  What part do i have to remove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo shows the nuts and stud that need to be removed.  Your motor looks very clean and corrosion free, so you should have no problem.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks for the help


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Stopped by and heard Dave fussing !

He said "I hope St.Yat don't have to do this s%^t!"


----------



## noeettica

Waaay too much fun ...LOL


----------



## BayStYat

> I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year.  The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor.  Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start.  The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality.  The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller.  Hopefully yours won't be too corroded.  Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem.  New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller.  Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug.  If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect.  I did get the conversion kit.  What part do i have to remove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your photo shows the nuts and stud that need to be removed.  Your motor looks very clean and corrosion free, so you should have no problem.
Click to expand...

Vert, 

are you saying you have to remove the studs in the pic i posted also?


----------



## Vertigo

If I recall correctly, yes, the studs have to be removed because they're too short for the new tiller. Check the parts included. If there are new studs, then plan on using them.


----------



## BayStYat

> If I recall correctly, yes, the studs have to be removed because they're too short for the new tiller. Check the parts included.  If there are new studs, then plan on using them.


ahhh, ok makes sense now. 

Thanks again


----------



## jmrodandgun

Someone should figure out how to fit the Yamaha four stroke tiller handle assembly onto a 2 stroke. That janky ass piece of plastic Yamaha considers a bushing is all but worthless and the tiller gets sloppy after after only a few hours.


----------



## BayStYat

> Someone should figure out how to fit the Yamaha four stroke tiller handle assembly onto a 2 stroke. That janky ass piece of plastic Yamaha considers a bushing is all but worthless and the tiller gets sloppy after after only a few hours.


I am installing the style on my 2006 2 stroke.


----------



## jmrodandgun

> Someone should figure out how to fit the Yamaha four stroke tiller handle assembly onto a 2 stroke. That janky ass piece of plastic Yamaha considers a bushing is all but worthless and the tiller gets sloppy after after only a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing the style on my 2006 2 stroke.
Click to expand...

You're installing the 4 stroke tiller? I've been searching for one for my 25.


----------



## BayStYat

> Someone should figure out how to fit the Yamaha four stroke tiller handle assembly onto a 2 stroke. That janky ass piece of plastic Yamaha considers a bushing is all but worthless and the tiller gets sloppy after after only a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing the style on my 2006 2 stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're installing the 4 stroke tiller? I've been searching for one for my 25.
Click to expand...

I ordered the second one.  

click the link

http://yamahaoutboards.com/Marine_Rigging_Parts_Catalog/files/assets/basic-html/page122.html


----------



## BayStYat

> If I recall correctly, yes, the studs have to be removed because they're too short for the new tiller. Check the parts included.  If there are new studs, then plan on using them.


Hey Vert

I used a stud remover from AUTOZONE. Best part it was free, Worked perfect.


----------



## Vertigo

Dang! I never knew there was such a thing as a stud remover. I just screw two nuts together tight and pray.


----------



## swampfox

Man that motor is cherry. Ones like that are getting very hard to find.


----------



## jmrodandgun

> Someone should figure out how to fit the Yamaha four stroke tiller handle assembly onto a 2 stroke. That janky ass piece of plastic Yamaha considers a bushing is all but worthless and the tiller gets sloppy after after only a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I am installing the style on my 2006 2 stroke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're installing the 4 stroke tiller? I've been searching for one for my 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered the second one.
> 
> click the link
> 
> http://yamahaoutboards.com/Marine_Rigging_Parts_Catalog/files/assets/basic-html/page122.html
Click to expand...

Yeah I want to put that tiller on this motor. I'm 99% sure the mounting studs are the same but the shifter cable would be tricky.


----------



## noeettica

I have several Collet pullers I use on aircraft engines ... They have threads but the old double nut trick is fast ...



> Dang!  I never knew there was such a thing as a stud remover.  I just screw two nuts together tight and pray.


----------



## BayStYat

> Man that motor is cherry. Ones like that are getting very hard to find.


thanks swamp. I was lucky to find one this perfect only after looking for 2 weeks.


----------



## BayStYat

> I have several Collet pullers I use on aircraft engines ... They have threads but the old double nut trick is fast ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!  I never knew there was such a thing as a stud remover.  I just screw two nuts together tight and pray.
Click to expand...

man i love the 25. I had a 2006 15hp on a Highsider. I loved that motor


----------



## Jakehart122

BayStYat said:


> perfect. I did get the conversion kit. What part do i have to remove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help


Does anyone know where I can get replacement studs. I’m installing a tiller on my 50 2 stroke. Got old studs out but they were to rusty to reuse


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Vertigo said:


> I stuck a tiller kit on a Yamaha 90 last year. The kit is two parts, the tiller itself and the adapter kit that fits it to a specific motor. Make sure you have the proper adapter kit before you start. The instructions are pretty good and the tiller and parts are typical good Yamaha quality. The most trouble I had was removing the nuts and studs that held the original stub tiller. Hopefully yours won't be too corroded. Access to the nuts without the proper tools can also be a problem. New studs and nuts are included in the kit and if I recall, must be used because of the thicker base on the tiller. Heat and an "Easy Out" may be your friends. If you're hooking up a tach or other instrumentation, the proper colored wires are to be found in the tiller itself capped off with a plastic plug. If nothing goes wrong, it's an easy job, but then again, something always goes wrong.


90 Yamaha with a tiller? Wow, how did it handle on the skiff? Not toooo much torque steer?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Jakehart122 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get replacement studs. I’m installing a tiller on my 50 2 stroke. Got old studs out but they were to rusty to reuse


Hydrotec can supply any Yamaha part.


----------



## Vertigo

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 90 Yamaha with a tiller? Wow, how did it handle on the skiff? Not toooo much torque steer?


I'm on a 90 hp Etec tiller now, and both motors handle OK with a little practice. Trim is critical to reduce the load on the tiller, but once the motor is trimmed right, steering with two fingers is easy. Caution is required when making sharp turns under full power because the motor will start to steer itself into the turn and control forces multiply the tighter the turn. The solution is to ease the throttle in tight turns.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Vertigo said:


> I'm on a 90 hp Etec tiller now, and both motors handle OK with a little practice. Trim is critical to reduce the load on the tiller, but once the motor is trimmed right, steering with two fingers is easy. Caution is required when making sharp turns under full power because the motor will start to steer itself into the turn and control forces multiply the tighter the turn. The solution is to ease the throttle in tight turns.


A larger hp tiller motor might be in my future.


----------



## Inshoreslam69

Has anyone figured out how to hook up the electric choke to the “old style” big tiller??


----------

